# Accident Ipod classic/aimant



## Viksen (7 Mai 2011)

*Bonsoir à tous,

Même si mon problème nécessite que j'aille voir quelqu'un en personne, peut-être que certains d'entre vous pourront m'éclairer sur l'accident que j'ai malencontreusement provoqué aujourd'hui:
dans la boutique où je travaille (par une mauvaise manip d'une seconde donc) mon ipod classic s'est retrouvé aimanté contre l'anti-vol... et ne marche plus vraiment. Il s'allume etc mais ne peut plus lire de morceaux, c'est à dire que le temps reste bloqué à O:OO, et meme s'il fait quelques petits sons inhabituels et qu'il rame un peu plus que d'hab, il n'a pas l'air totalement mort. 

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà été confronté à une situation similaire, puis-je faire un ptit quelque chose, et est-ce possible que ce soit juste les données qui aient été corrompues, quelque chose comme ça? Comment faire si l'ipod est démagnétisé? 

Bref, merci d'avance si réponse(s) il y a.
*


----------



## Gwen (8 Mai 2011)

Sûrement des données corrompues. La première chose à faire est une réinitialisation complète en me branchant sur iTunes et en le restaurant à son état d'origine.


----------



## Viksen (8 Mai 2011)

Je le ferai dès que possible en effet,  mon ordinateur étant mort pour l'instant...
Merci pour cette réponse rapide


----------



## r e m y (8 Mai 2011)

Même avis que Gwen
Comme les iPOD Classic enferment un disque dur sur lequel les données sont écrites par un procédé magnétique, l'aimant a effacé une partie des données du disque (des fichiers de musique et certainement aussi en partie le programme gérant l'iPOD)

Le restaurer depuis iTunes devrait résoudre le pb en recopiant sur le disque tout ce qu'il faut


----------



## bsbd74 (9 Mai 2011)

Bonjour, 

je me greffe a cette discussion car mon problème pourrais effectivement venir d'un aimant aussi. 

J'ai utiliser pour la premier fois un aimant qui sert a tenir les téléphone dans ma voiture pour tenir en position vertical mon Ipod. J'ai fais le voyage sans problèmes de 3 h de temps. 
Le lendemain KO de mon Ipod. Plus de signe de vie ...

Il affiche une croix rouge avec le message apple.com/support/Ipod
Le disc dur gratte et fais du bruit. J'ai aussi l'impression qu'il n'arrive pas a se lancer. 

J'ai connecter mon Ipod a Itunes. Il dit 'téléchargement d'un logiciel de restauration' mais rien ensuite. Il ne s'affiche même pas dans les menus. 
J'ai reeinitialise en appuyant sur Menu et Select. Rien non plus. 


Quelqu'un a déjà eu ce souci avec un des ces aimant de voiture ? 

Quel était la solution ? 

merci


----------

